# Desolation Canyon



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

we launch the same day. how big of a group are you guys and how many nights are you planning? See you out there!


----------



## Beeks (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got off. A few mosquitoes at Sand Wash and the first night, still slept outside without a tent with no issue. Some biting deer flies the whole time. Put in is muddy. Take out is a friggin mess, not sure what the BLM was trying to accomplish but it's worse than it ever. Even the river ranger cautioned us about the riprap at the foot of the ramp, he said they just crushed the concrete that they took out and threw it into the river, rebar and all.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just got off yesterday. Deer flies suck. Mosquitos were not bad at all. Biggest challenge was the flow. It was pretty low. Coal Creek was the most difficult. A couple pour overs but easy enough.


----------



## Dragking (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey buzzards, we have a Deso permit for a july 2 launch. Flows on the Ouray and Green River gauges are at historic lows. Are we likely to have enough water in early July to have a good time, or should we consider other options? Thanks!


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Deso never gets too low because of the base release from Flaming Gorge dam. Expect the flat water to be very slow and some rock dodging. It is still beautiful though, and after all you don't come to Deso for the whitewater.


----------



## Dragking (Jul 20, 2017)

atg200 said:


> Deso never gets too low because of the base release from Flaming Gorge dam. Expect the flat water to be very slow and some rock dodging. It is still beautiful though, and after all you don't come to Deso for the whitewater.


Thanks. Would your answer be the same if you know the base low out of flaming gorge was going to be 800?


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yup. I ran it many years ago when there was maybe 850 coming out of the dam and trickles coming in from the white and yampa. Coal Creek is a little tricky with lots of sleepers to get hung up on, but it isn't pushy at all


----------

